# RouxCentral-"Not another Roux thread"



## StachuK1992 (Aug 19, 2009)

Well, after a lot of debate, I decided to make this 'public,' so to speak.

I realize the great irony, but I believe that a lot of members here may enjoy what I have created.

Recently, as the more frequent visitors of speedsolving have probably realized, there have been an unnecessary quantity of Roux-based threads. I, personally, have been switching from CFOP to Roux, and plan to eventually have it be my main method. Because of this, and the need for attention to the Roux method, as shown by the many recent threads, I decided to take matters into my own hands, and create RouxCentral, a separate forum from this one, where people can gather and learn about Roux.

This is where the irony comes in.
At first, after creating the forum site, I decided that I would only post about it in Roux-based threads that have already been made, but after some consideration, I thought it seemed somewhat appropriate to create this thread, for members who 'got annoyed and gave up' reading the other recent Roux-based threads.

Well, without further ado, Roux Central.

Yes. A lot of construction needs to be done. We're getting there.
Yes. There are only 8ish members currently, but we already have over 100 posts in one day.

If this thread seems unneeded to you, I am sorry. I know how annoying these threads are, but to some extent, they do help some members.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 19, 2009)

That's cool. Seems like it'll be helpful.


----------



## piemaster (Aug 19, 2009)

lol, the word "fridrich" is filtered as a bad word.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 19, 2009)

HAHAHA. What about CFOP???


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 19, 2009)

WOW! I always wanted to learn roux


----------



## piemaster (Aug 19, 2009)

Now that you just said the word rickcube, StachuK will probably ban that as well,


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 19, 2009)

I already had.
And guys, the point of RouxCentral was so people (like yourselves) wouldn't bump threads for stuff like this. If you guys want to spam, do it on RC or something. Not speedsolving.


----------



## piemaster (Aug 19, 2009)

Did you delete the website? I can't access it and the forumotion website says you might have erased it...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 19, 2009)

piemaster said:


> Did you delete the website? I can't access it and the forumotion website says you might have erased it...



Click the NEW link on the first post.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 19, 2009)

piemaster said:


> Did you delete the website? I can't access it and the forumotion website says you might have erased it...


Try clicking the link. :/


----------



## Rikane (Aug 20, 2009)

Can we put a "Why did you start Roux?" thread on there, I wanted to, but I couldn't find something that looked like a proper (sub)forum for it. I would like to see why people started to learn it.


----------



## Cride5 (Jun 30, 2010)

BUMP: What happened to RouxCentral?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 30, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> BUMP: What happened to RouxCentral?


0.o bump.
Well, it went on for awhile, then when I got bored of the method and gave leadership of the site to someone else, it died rather quickly.


----------



## Feryll (Jun 30, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > BUMP: What happened to RouxCentral?
> ...



Lol so roux is your toy until you get bored of it? If it no longer can serve you then it has no purpose and deserves to die


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jun 30, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Cride5 said:
> ...


meh RC ended up just being a chat site for me and mini in the end.

At first it was great, then less and less needed to be said, and people realized that there was only so much you could learn, the rest you must figure out yourself.
And so the need for a knowledge base for roux pretty much died, and then so too did the website.

such a sad sad tale.


----------



## Cride5 (Jun 30, 2010)

The forum deffo had some useful info on it. Has the content been archived/backed up somewhere? I checked web-archive but no joy..


----------



## Athefre (Jun 30, 2010)

An easy to find warning, or an email warning, would have been nice. There was some great stuff there. I enjoyed checking Roux Central daily, even if people hardly ever posted.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 30, 2010)

Athefre said:


> An easy to find warning, or an email warning, would have been nice. There was some great stuff there. I enjoyed checking Roux Central daily, even if people hardly ever posted.


They didn't tell me anything. :/


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 30, 2010)

lol I blame miniGOINGs for the disappearance of Roux Central :3


----------



## spdcbr (Jul 24, 2010)

bump: what? oh geez...there was so much useful information....well waffle do you still have the sub 20 guide? I found that the times to aim for and stuff were extremely useful...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 24, 2010)

spdcbr said:


> bump: what? oh geez...there was so much useful information....well waffle do you still have the sub 20 guide? I found that the times to aim for and stuff were extremely useful...



I don't the sub-20 anymore. I had to switch computers and thought that the guide would be permanent on Roux Central.


----------



## spdcbr (Jul 24, 2010)

:O......omg.......
I blame mini and Stachu


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 24, 2010)

spdcbr said:


> :O......omg.......
> I blame mini and Stachu


No, just Matt. 
Although, he's gone now for a while. :/

Edit:
Matt just sent me this: http://sites.google.com/site/schweitzerpatrick/getting-sub-20-for-noobs-using-roux

lolol


----------



## Logan (Jul 24, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> spdcbr said:
> 
> 
> > :O......omg.......
> ...



Wheres he going?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 24, 2010)

Logan said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > spdcbr said:
> ...


Nowhere, he just took a break from cubing for a while.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 24, 2010)

i think that it is possible to get all the info back if mini can reactivate the forum. If so then i think that we should compile the info into more permanent website, coughCRIDE5cough.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 24, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> i think that it is possible to get all the info back if mini can reactivate the forum. If so then i think that we should compile the info into more permanent website, coughCRIDE5cough.


Why is it his job to make the site?
He's the ZZ guy, not the Roux guy.


----------



## spdcbr (Jul 24, 2010)

Yes I agree. Let's just hope it's permanent...
Is it possible to reactivate it?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 24, 2010)

spdcbr said:


> Yes I agree. Let's just hope it's permanent...
> Is it possible to reactivate it?



hardly. before he closed it, I noticed that he removed EVERYTHING leaving only a blank home page. a few hours after that Roux Central was gone.


----------



## spdcbr (Jul 26, 2010)

Hmm....then two options. We leave everything as it is......or we make a new database/forum. Now, who's up for some designing and info gathering :3


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 26, 2010)

spdcbr said:


> we make a new database/forum




Please don't.


----------



## spdcbr (Jul 26, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> spdcbr said:
> 
> 
> > we make a new database/forum
> ...



Why, may I ask?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 26, 2010)

I'd rather have information built up into the wiki rather than another forum.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 26, 2010)

I'd rather information wasn't needlessly fragmented.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 26, 2010)

I think we should put it all on the wiki. We could also create some sub forums here for the methods so we can post inside those subforums. This would be something for the mods to discuss though, obviously. I think it might help with some of the people who need help with CFOP when they start out, etc.

I'd much rather though that all the stuff we discuss gets organized and put into the wiki, though I know nobody just has the time to do all that. I know I certainly do not.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 26, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> We could also create some sub forums here for the methods


----------



## spdcbr (Jul 27, 2010)

My thoughts exactly...do you have any idea how many methods are out there?


----------

